# Mia's Harness



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

I made this one specifically for MIA (with a little Bling, BLing) LOL It's not finished, though, I still need to add a few things!


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

Ooh. That looks really nice!! How did you learn to make the harnesses? Did you have a pattern to go after or did you just do trial and error? I think it is amazing that you can make stuff like that. I would have so much trouble. :lol:


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Wow another beautiful creation!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

THANKS!!! :wave: I just started with a paper pattern that I made, and just kept adjusting it - till I got it right! LOL

I still need to add some more details to Mia's Harness, but it's almost finished!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

chiwi wants one like that lol! she is into bling!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

OMG! That is sooooo cute!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow, that is beautiful! And doesn't Mia just know it. :lol: :lol:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

That is just adorable - and Mia is the perfect little model.


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

Thats VERY pretty, great job


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

aww mia models it so well! its so unique it will look great when you have added the finishing touches! 
xfayex and xdeanox


----------



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

Oooh, ciao bella bambino!


----------

